# Is it safe to use FreeBSD 9.2?



## MhmodHanafi (Apr 13, 2016)

I faced some problems installing MySQL. In other server, after it was installed it is not running.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 13, 2016)

FreeBSD 9.2 is End-of-Life and not supported any more.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2016)

So, to answer your question, no it is not safe.


----------

